# Social Login is giving errors, Please correct



## Narender Sharma (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello Admin, 

I hope I am in right place to say that " Social Login is giving errors, Please correct "


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

hmmm ill report it for you could you tell me more about your issue?

you are either trying to login via your twitter or facebook account correct?


----------



## Narender Sharma (Jul 29, 2015)

twitter Login works, Facebook and Google not


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

Narender Sharma said:


> twitter Login works, Facebook and Google not


you should only be using 1 account, not multiple , why not stay on this account youre using now ...

Looks like we have disabled the facebook login.. I would assume for good reason too, facebook is very personal and this is a marijuana growing website


----------



## Narender Sharma (Jul 29, 2015)

I used twitter at last Sunni, After getting failed to signup using the other two. I found issue so shared rest on you guys how you take it.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

Narender Sharma said:


> I used twitter at last Sunni, After getting failed to signup using the other two. I found issue so shared rest on you guys how you take it.


not a problem thanks for reporting it
but no one uses the facebook , or google sign in because well its very personal information, personally most mods here do not like that feature and most users dont use it, best just to make an account through the actual forum as its more private


----------



## Narender Sharma (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah for the one who want privacy, Its good. But you should remove the tabs if you don;t want peoples to use it.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2015)

Narender Sharma said:


> Yeah for the one who want privacy, Its good. But you should remove the tabs if you don;t want peoples to use it.


sometimes with big forums like ours we have a list of things that need fixing so sometimes smaller items take a back burner , we'll certainly add it to the list,


----------



## Narender Sharma (Jul 29, 2015)

small 5 min job, okey


----------



## Narender Sharma (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes, You are right


----------

